# Planning Colorado ski trip......need your help!!!



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Keystone if you want night time skiing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

and isnt crowded

if u go with vail passes breck is nice and not very steep, you can ride almost everywhere and not get into anything steep unless you're trying.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Keystone would fit you pretty well since you want night skiing, 2hrs from Denver, and are still a beginner. I have fun when I go there for sure.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It gets really cold at night the surface gets much harder at Keystone. If you are not use to icy conditions I would be mindful of it. But if thats not an issue, riding Keystone at night is so much fun! 

I would suggest Breckenridge, because the green and blue runs are very wide and long. And you can take the bus to ride Keystone at night with the same lift ticket if you didn't get enough riding in that day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

December is rather early for just about anywhere. Colorado does not get a super deep snow pack in the best of seasons, so it can be pretty thin at that time. Last year December was one of the more snowy months. Over 100" fell, so it was actually decent, but that 100" fell on basically nothing. 

Anyway, Loveland, Winterpark, Copper, Keystone, A-Basin, Breckenridge all fit with your two hour from Denver drive time. Vail and Beaver Creek are right at two hours to two and a half depending on where exactly you are leaving from in the metro. 

Copper has an excellent area for beginners if they have enough snow to open it. 

Loveland would probably be the least crowded at that time.

Breck, Vail, A-Basin, Keystone, Beaver Creek are all on the same pass. So if you buy the Epic, I'd stick with those.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland seems to fit your criteria the best. But for when you're coming, I'd expect thin snowpack and cold as hell.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

It looks like you're coming from Arizona, so depending on your group size I would look into using Alpine Ski Club. I used them for a Telluride trip last season and it cost me less than the lift tickets alone would have if I had gone without the group.

With that said I agree that December is early for any out of state trips. My trip was the first week in January, and I was disappointed with the quality of snow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just go to Keystone.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Sharpen the ^[email protected]# out of your edges if you plan on night riding Keystone in December. Or just bring a pair of iceskates.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

If you're planning on just hitting up Keystone look into the Keystone/ABasin version of the Epic pass, it's a crazy good deal:

Keystone Season Pass | A-Basin Season Pass | EpicPass.com


----------

